# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Soy hipnólogo y veo interesante intercambiar ideas

## Hipnosis

Hola a todos:

¿cómo están? Soy nuevo en este foro (y en este mundo) y creo que sería interesante intercambiar tecnicas en estos dos campos.

Espero no ser malinterpretado. La hipnosis no es un juego ni un "truco", sino que es una especialidad de la psicología y la medicina para ayudar a la gente en diferentes problemas. Vamos... que es algo serio (como lo es la magia, aunque sirva para un fin distinto). Es decir, que no considero hipnosis esos "espectáculos teatrales" que salen por la televisión. puesto que lo que está en juego es la salud de las personas.

Aquí va mi propuesta. La fascinación (un concepto muy estudiado en el mundo de la hipnoterapia) es un elemento fundamental en la terapia hipnótica y se me ocurrió que se podían incluir algunos elementos del mundo de la magia en mis sesiones. 

Me explico. En las sesiones hipnóticas se va sugestionando al paciente para que entre en un estado de alta sugestionabilidad en el que se le dan instrucciones hipnóticas claras para resolver un problema determinado. Imaginense por un momento que son uno de mis pacientes. En la primera sesión (ya verán el parecido a un show de magia) ustedes mostrarán escepticismo (consciente o inconsciente) a la hipnosis. Pero imaginen por un instante que les digo ¡Sus parpados están pesados y comienzan a cerrarse irremediablemente! Por lo que ustedes (es una reacción normal) intentarán que esto no ocurra. Ahora pónganse en situación e imaginen de nuevo que sus ojos (aun con el esfuerzo suyo por evitarlo) se cierran. Entonces lo que ocurrirá es que ese escepticismo habrá disminuido. Se que ustedes comprenden bien esto, es como cuando le realizan un truco de magia a una persona que no ha visto ninguno parecido en su vida. Visualicen la cara que pondría esa persona. En mi campo pasa igual.

Siento haberme enrrollado, pero aquí viene mi idea. Ahora imaginen que les digo que habran los ojos y que les voy a sugestionar para que vean una ilusión optica debido a su profundo estado de trance. Ustedes por supuesto no tienen ningún conocimiento sobre trucos de magia ni nada que se le parezca. Entonces van y al abrir los ojos (que por cierto ahora si han conseguido abrir) ven como yo realizo ese truco de magia... si ese tan maravilloso y con el que la gente se queda tan anonadada. Por ejemplo atravieso un billete con un lapiz y luego les muestro el billete intacto, o hago desaparecer un objeto, etc. Entonces el poco escepticismo que les quedaba desaparece por completo, y cuando al instante siguiente les diga: ¡y ahora al cerrar los ojos entra en un trance profundo! Entonces inevitablemente entrarán en un estado de trance profundo (que por cierto esto si que es un verdadero estado de conciencia no una mera ilusion y por cierto también muy estudiado en medicina y psicología).

Creo que ahora entienden la utilidad de la magia en el campo de la hipnosis. Ahora bien, ¿y la utilidad de la hipnosis en el campo de la magia? Creo que sería igual de importante puesto que en hipnosis las palabras ejercen uin papel fundamental (importa el cómo se diga, no el que se diga) y creo que este lenguaje crearía una atmósfera idonea para los shows de magia y una mayor credibilidad en dichos espectaculos. Ayudaría enormemente en muchos de los trucos de magia y creo que se podría dar un enfoque distinto a muchos trucos e incluso crear otros nuevos. Se crearía un estado de sugestionabilidad entre la audiencia fundamental para un espectaculo de dichas características.

Si están interesados aprender técnicas puedo enviarles información, cursos, tecnicas,audios, etc vía E-mail. Escribanme a mi E-mail si lo desean.
De la misma manera agradecería que me dijesen que trucos de magia  les parecen los mejores para el fin que deseo (es decir, que creen esa fascinación en mis pacientes).

Un saludo a todos y muchas gracias. Nos matenemos en contacto.

----------


## Nabil

El primer efecto que se me viene a la mente que puede servir para ese proposito, es la Seda Camaleon, al mostrarle un pañuelo amarillo (por ejemplo) al espectador, y decirle que poco a poco comenzará a verse rojo (de hecho eso sucede), posiblemente logres convencerlo de que lo que tu le estás diciendo a su cerebro, este lo asimila como algo real... bueno, no me enrrollo más... pero espero que me haya dado a entender...

PD:interesantes ambas aplicaciones que propones... sería muy bueno explorarlas más profundamente, asi como se ha venido aplicando la programacion neuro linguistica a la magia, la hipnosis, o al menos ciertos estados de esta, me parecen una opcion viable.

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola de nuevo a todos y en especial a Nabil al que le agradezco profundamente su respuesta.

La verdad es que has dado en el clavo. Ese es el tipo de efectos que busco. Algo que no parezca un truco de magia y si una "alucinación hipnótica" y encima es creible. Me encanta.

Creo sinceramente que estos dos campos pueden ayudarse mutuamente y complementarse y si les interesa el tema ya iré escribiéndo más acerca de aplicaciones de técnicas hipnóticas al mundo de la magia (opiniones mias puesto que no sé si se ha escrito algo al respecto)

Asimismo quería que me dieran su opinión acerca de que tal podrían ir tres efectos que he visto en tiendamagia.

Estos serían:

Cosmosis - El original - Ben Harris

Bolígrafo perfecto

Notepad surprise

Sobre todo me interesa la opinión sobre este último que también lo veo útil para mis propositos. Si han probado alguno de ellos les agradecería que escribieran sus comentarios. Y si me quieren recomendar algún otro estaré encantado.

Gracias de nuevo a Nabil y un saludo a todos. Nos hablamos pronto.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Hipnosis, has probado a efectos tales como doblar cucharas, y luego si quieres que vuelva a su tamaño original  :Confused: ??

Este tambien es un gran efecto.



un saludo

Dani

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola Dani. 

Te agradezco de veras tu respuesta. Este también es exactamente el tipo efectos a los que me refería. Me siento de veras comprendido por ustedes. Los efectos visuales en los que no hay una participación directa del sujeto son los que mejor encajan en mis sesiones. 

Querría saber si el efecto requiere mucha habilidad o si sería fácil de realizar. Si requieren habilidad tampoco me preocupa en exceso, puesto que tengo un gusto especial por aprender cosas nuevas y la magia es algo que me ha atraido siempre. También quiero saber donde puedo aprender este efecto o si lo puedo comprar en una tienda de magia.

Les estoy muy agradecido y me encantaría seguir recibiendo propuestas.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Lo de doblar metales hay tiendas de magia que venden cucharas, etc especiales para el efecto. Tambien puedes encontrar distintas forma de hacerlo en algunos videos respecto al tema.

En el 4º tomo del dvd de BANACHECK´S PSI SERIES tratan bastante sobre esto.



un saludo

----------


## Nabil

Te sugiero que si vas a doblar cucharas, lo pongas en tu "sesión" de forma coherente, lo que se me ocurre, es que mientras hablas con tu paciente te tomes un te, o algo por el estilo, y que dobles la cuchara que usas para remover el té, asi todo queda bien fluido... porque sino imaginate, tu haciendo lo tuyo y de repente te sacas del bolsillo una cuchara y la doblas, no sé, pero a mi no me convencería eso.. y es importante que lo tomes en cuenta por tu tipo de trabajo, que todo se vea improvisado, aunque no sea asi...

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola de nuevo:

¿cómo estás Nabil? Muy agudo tu comentario. De hecho ya lo había pensado. Y eso me ratifica en la idea de que son disciplinas con muchos paralelismos. 

"que todo se vea improvisado, aunque no sea asi... " Exactamente ese el el efecto que deseaba conseguir. Y es que obtiene una mayor credibilidad un truco de magia que no se perciba preparado. Creo que se te daría muy bien la hipnosis, a tí y a otros cuantos...

Lo que me ha gustado de ese efecto es que es muy sutil. Es decir, si a un paciente le sugiero que va a ver un elefante rosa experimentará un excepticismo dificil de eliminar. Pero si le sugiero que comenzará a notar un ligero movimiento en la cuchara, que cada vez se hará mas pronuncido, etc, etc y de veras comienza a notar un leve movimiento, empezará a romper ese escepticismo; y si de verdad el movimiento se va volviendo más pronunciado entonces acabará por desaparecer todo ese escepticismo.

Voy a explicar esto mismo con una sesión de magia, para que veais que de verdad muchos conceptos de hipnosis, son aplicables a la magia.
Ahora el elefante rosa sería un mago levitando sobre la mesa o haciendo desaparecer un objeto de considerables proporciones. Si este fuera el primer truco de una sesion de magia, seguramente el público se mostraría escéptico, y pensarían "eso está trucado". Entonces eso le restaría al magnífico truco toda la fascinación que puede llegar a conseguir.
Por lo tanto lo que los magos hacen es dejarlo para el final. Empiezan con trucos sencillos, aumentando progresivamente la complejidad.

Sé que todo esto lo conoceis, pero la hipnosis profundiza en estos conceptos para crear un climax adecuado para cada circunstancia concreta. Cuando tenga un rato iré desarrollando estos conceptos de los que os hablo.

Por cierto Nabil, Daniel o cualquiera que quiera ayudarme: que tal iría el efecto del Notepad surprise. El paciente pinta algo sobre un papel, y de repente algo comienza a moverse dentro del dibujo. ¿tendrá el efecto la calidad adecuada? Creo que también podría ser un gran efecto.

Muchas gracias por todo y un saludo. Hablamos.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Hola Miguel

Que tal. Te cuento que no creo que el efecto de notepad surprise te sirviese para lo que te propones. Lo que te recomiendo sinceramente si te interesa la magia es que la estudies seriamente, y la mejor manera de empezar es con los libros, o con un profesor si tienes alguno cerca de tu casa.

Un libro que te podría interesar bastante es "13 escalones del mentalismo" de Tony Corinda. Tambien te recomiendo "Magia y Presentación" de H.Nelms.

Que libros nos recomendarías tu a los que nos interesase aprendes Hipnosis. Cómo aprendiste tú?


Saludos

----------


## Hipnosis

¿Cómo están todos?

Hola Mariano, encantado de hablar contigo. Ah, por cierto mi nombre es Miguel. 

Entiendo perfectamente tu comentario. Si por supuesto voy a estudiar magia mediante algún libro (gracias por aconsejarme en ese sentido) No obstante, debido al poco tiempo del que dispongo y al mucho tiempo de práctica que requieren algunos de los trucos de magia (sobre todo si quieres que te salgan con los ojos cerrados, el cual es mi caso) quiero centrarme (al menos de momento) a unos pocos trucos de magia de cerca (4 o 5 trucos) No espero desde luego comprarme un aparato y que el lo haga todo por mí, sino empezar a practicar diariamente con un par de trucos. Esa es la razón (junto con mis horarios de trabajo) por la que de momento no voy a asistir a ningún curso.

Me gustaría que me explicaras porqué el efecto de notepad surprise no me serviría para mi propósito. La verdad es que me había gustado bastante ese efecto, porque no lo relaciono con espectáculos de magia (lo contrario a lo que me ocurre con pañuelos, cucharas, y cosas por el estilo)

Por cierto me encanta que me preguntes acerca de libros o material para aprender hipnosis. Se nota que eres una persona de mente abierta.
Para comenzar a aprender algo de la hipnosis hay un curso gratis introductorio (pero a la vez completo) en internet. Aquí os pongo la dirección.

[/url]http://www.cursodehipnosis.com/modules.php?name=Downloads

Se trata de un curso más práctico que teórico. Sobre teoría de la hipnosis podría proporcionarte material si te interesa. Existe otro tipo de hipnosis llamada terapia Ericksoniana o permisiva que podría tener una mayor aplicación en la magia. Es una mezcla de psicología, psicoanálisis e hipnosis. Puedes ir a la biblioteca más cercana a tu casa y coger algún libro de Erickson, o mejor dicho, algún libro que no sea de Erickson pero que verse de su terapia (para que puedas tener una mayor compresión)
Existe uno muy bueno (para comenzar) llamado "Raíces profundas" de William Hundson O´Hanlon.
Sobre este método ya iré escribiendo yo algo que se pueda entender.

Si de veras te gusta el tema también puedo pasarte material del que dispongo. Cursos, libros y audios de autohipnosis.

¿Que como aprendí hipnosis? Lo primero: era un tema que me apasionaba. Por lo que devoré todo el material que caía en mis manos (sobre todo libros). Más tarde realicé cursos de hipnosis y una vez preparado comencé a hipnotizar a amigos, familiares, etc. No es dificil aprender hipnosis, pero es algo que requiere constancia y confianza en uno mismo (no quiero ser reiterativo, pero igual que en el mundo de la magia de nuevo) No me imagino a un mago que no esté plenamente confiado en el truco que va a realizar. 

Un saludo a todos, y ya os continuaré contando.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Mi padre aparte de su profesion, lleva 13 años estudiando parapsicologia. Ha ido a congresos en todas partes de españa, barcelona, zaragoza, ... y cursos teoricos y practicos. La suerte es que este año se han celebrado dos de esos cursos en el pueblo que esta al lado del mio.

Tambien ha estudiado psicoterapia, neurotecnologia, y too los temas relacionado con eso de la hipnosis.


Yo tambien opino que para los efectos del tipo que buscas no "iria" muy bien el notepad surprise.

----------


## Nabil

Hay un par de cosas que no me simpatizan de la aplicación que se le podría dar al Notepad Surprise.... la primera, que estás bastante limitado a hacer una carita que habla... entonces no se que pintaría una carita que habla en tus asuntos... el segundo, es que le quitaría seriedad a tu trabajo, sobre todo si para "improvisar" aparentas usar la libreta en la que llevas las anotaciones sobre la sesion y eso (y tal vez sea por esa razon que te simpatizó el efecto) ... porque tu "paciente" pensaría: yo aqui que voy a entregarle mi mente a este tipo y el dibujando caritas en una libreta... entonces por ese par de razones A MI no me simpatiza ese uso para el NotePad Surprise.

Pd: muy buena la recomendación de leerte los "13 escalones del mentalismo" la apoyo, porque la presentación clásica de mentalista sería la más apropiada para tu trabajo...

----------


## Manel Vicenç

La verdad, no se hasta que punto puede ser honesto introducir trucos de magia en una "sesión de terapia medica". Y entrecomillo por que no se hasta que punto se puede considerar medicina el uso de la hipnosis con fines terapeuticos.
Durante mucho tiempo estube interesado por el estudio de las paraciencias. No considero que fuese un tiempo perdido, he aprendido mucho, y he desarrollado lo que creo, un sano escepticismo. Me he vuelto mas critico, y he perdido esa credulidad que tenia cuando leia libros de ocultismo sin cuestionarme lo que explicaban.
Si teneis la oportunidad de leer "13 escalones del mentalismo" podreis aprender un monton de trucos que usan charlatanes que dicen tener poderes psiquicos, adivinos, espiritistas y otros individuos que se aprovechan de la credulidad de las personas ingenuas.
Os recomientdo leer algún libro del mago canadiense James Randi. Este mago se dedica, entre otras cosas, a desacreditar envaucadores y charlatanes.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

_Si teneis la oportunidad de leer "13 escalones del mentalismo" podreis aprender un monton de trucos que usan charlatanes que dicen tener poderes psiquicos, adivinos, espiritistas y otros individuos que se aprovechan de la credulidad de las personas ingenuas. 
Os recomientdo leer algún libro del mago canadiense James Randi. Este mago se dedica, entre otras cosas, a desacreditar envaucadores y charlatanes._


En cierta razon respecto a eso de los "charlatanes" tienes azon.

Mas de una vez he visto en television a varios individuos que no se consideran magos ni mentalistas, ni ...................................... dicen por ejemplo que tienen superpoderes y que se yo, que tiene mas de 500 años y su alma se reencarna y mas de una cosa de estas, per en fin que dice que va  ademostrar algo, y va y hace el test del libro,  cualquier efecto que se puede encontrar en un libro de magia.

Ya que lo realiza que no menosprecie el sobrenombre de ilusionista y no dicha el tipo de chorradas que comente antes (aunque un mentalista debe hacer ver que tiene "poderes" por decirlo de alguna forma, pero no tiene nada que ver con lo que he visto mas de una vez en television).

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola de nuevo a todos. Aprovecho a saludar a Manel Vicenc (siento la c pero no sabía escribirla, perdon)

Me ha encantado la respuesta de Manel, en cuanto a que no solo es una opinión suya, sino que se corresponde con la percepción que tiene mucha gente de la hipnosis.

Iré por partes para responderte, con el más sincero deseo de cambiar tu percepción sobre esta especialidad de la psicología ( yo estudié la especialidad para psicologos de hipnosis en la U.N.E.D.  la universidad nacional de educación a distancia) y de la medicina.

"La verdad, no se hasta que punto puede ser honesto introducir trucos de magia en una "sesión de terapia medica"."

La verdad es que cualquier herramienta que pueda utilizar un profesional de la salud (mientras no implique un trato vejatorio ni tenga importantes contraindicaciones) que pueda ayudar a un paciente en la superación de un problema determinado, no es que deba o no deba utilizarla, sino que está obligado a utilizarla.


"Y entrecomillo por que no se hasta que punto se puede considerar medicina el uso de la hipnosis con fines terapeuticos."

Entiendo perfectamente tu percepción acerca de la hipnosis. Es un tema controvertido del que se ha formado una imagen muy distorsionada debido a películas en las que un hipnotizador obliga a personas normales y corrientes a actuar como si fueran zombis y a hacer cosas en contra de su voluntad. Esto es del todo falso. Tampoco a ayudado la imagen de la hipnosis que han dado y dan los programas de televisión.
EN EL ESTADO HIPNÓTICO NO SE PUEDE OBLIGAR A NADIE A HACER ALGO EN CONTRA DE SU VOLUNTAD PUESTO QUE SALDRÍA INMEDIATAMENTE DEL TRANCE. ADEMÁS LA PERSONA ESTÁ TODO EL TIEMPO CONSCIENTE DE LO QUE PASA, NO ESTÁ EN UN ESTADO DE INSCONSCIENCIA SINO TODO LO CONTRARIO, EN UN ESTADO DE ALTA CONCENTRACIÓN Y ATENCIÓN.


"Durante mucho tiempo estuve interesado por el estudio de las paraciencias. No considero que fuese un tiempo perdido, he aprendido mucho, y he desarrollado lo que creo, un sano escepticismo."

Bueno, decirte que no es una paraciencia y que ese sano escepticismo que has desarrollado es contra el que yo tengo que luchar día a día en mi consulta por la imagen distorsionada de la que te he hablado. Por eso a veces tengo que recurrir a procedimientos como el que quiero emplear para suprimir ese escepticismo y poder dedicarme de pleno a la resolución del problema que padece el paciente.

Yo por supuesto a ningún paciente le digo que yo tenga poderes paranormales, sino que he estudiado una serie de técnicas para ayudar al paciente a alcanzar el estado hipnótico, pero el que de verdad tiene que entrar es él y que si no coopera ni yo, ni ningun hipnotizador del mundo podemos hacer que entre en hipnosis. 

Espero haber cambiado tu percepción sobre la hipnosis, asimismo quiero añadir que la hipnosis no es ningún milagro, que tiene un alto porcentaje de efectividad pero que no es infalible ni mucho menos. Y que si teneis alguna pregunta acerca de la hipnosis no dudeis en preguntármela.

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Hipnosis,

En ningún momento quiero con mis opiniones cuestionar tu trabajo. La verdad, no dispongo de suficientes elementos como para dar ninguna opinión sobre la hipnosis.  Tan solo he visto espectaculos que salen de vez en cuando por televisión, y que, hasta desde el punto de vista artístico suelen dejar bastante que desear.  Y por lo que dices, tu no tienes nada que ver con estos espectáculos.

Pero otra cosa es usar un truco en tus sesiones, por que te expones a que a tu consulta vaya alguien no muy convencido de las bondades de la hipnosis, y te pille haciendole un truco.  No crees que pondría en cuestión tu trabajo? Yo almenos, si fuera a tu consulta, con lo "duro de mollera" que soy, si te veo doblando cucharillas como Uri Geller me da algo!

El ejemplo que te voy a poner es exagerado, y este si que entra en el mundillo de las paraciencias, pero me parece bueno. Imaginate que viene una conocida de la que estás convencido de que puede predecir el futuro, y te pide, sabiendo que eres mago, que le enseñes técnicas de lectura en frio, por que las necesitará por si alguna vez en una sesión se queda en blanco. No la pondrías en cuestión?

En fin, vuelvo a repetir que no dispongo de conocimientos suficientes sobre  el tema, y que mi opinión es una opinión absolutamente desinformada, y dada esta desinformación, no te tomes nada de lo que digo como una crítica.

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola a todos de nuevo.

¿cómo estás Manel? El que haya debatido tus planteamientos no significa que no me gustaran tus comentarios. Cuando dije que tu respuesta me había gustado lo dije en serio. Ahora bien, entre tanta desinformación quería que se conozca un poco más la realidad de la hipnosis. 

El reproche que me planteas (intachable el planteamiento) le puedo dar una explicación bastante práctica. El principal problema al que me enfrento en una sesión de hipnosis es la falsa idea que mis pacientes tienen acerca del estado hipnótico. La gente cree que se trata de un estado en el cual el hipnotizador tiene un control absoluto sobre el individuo (es falso), y que se entra en un estado de inconsciencia del que no recordarán nada de lo que ocurra y por tanto podrán ser manipulados (más falso aún). Quiero decir que cada cual llega con una idea preconcebida de la hipnosis ante la cual yo puedo hacer dos cosas distintas:
1. Puedo "luchar" ante esa falsa concepción del trance. (es la que llevo a cabo)
2. Puedo "adecuar" la experiencia de la hipnosis a la imagen preconcebida que tiene el sujeto de ella.

Existe una tercera opción (que es la que intento adoptar ahora) que sería una mezcla entre las dos. Explicar en que consiste realmente el estado hipnótico a la vez que se intenta "adecuar" la sesión con la imagen que el sujeto tiene de ella. 

Como en la televisión se ha dado por sentado que pueden darse alucinaciones en estado de hipnosis (en verdad se dan en un pequeño porcentaje de gente;10 % ) puedo jugar con esa idea. Si debido a ello existe un pequeño porcentaje de gente que se da cuenta en realidad de ello no pasa nada, se les devuelve el dinero y punto, y gracias a ellos se podrán beneficiar una gran mayoría de personas que entrarán profundamente en hipnosis y resolverán sus problemas de manera satisfactoria. ¡Si!en las operaciones muere mucha gente al año, pero ellas sirven para salvar la vida a un número mayor de personas. Aquí es igual. Además a estas personas se les puede explicar el porque de nuestro procedimiento, y se las puede sugerir un tratamiento alternativo mejor para ellas.

Espero haberte aclarado mi punto de vista. Casi todas las decisiones de la vida tienen su lado positivo y su lado negativo, pero hay que elegir siempre el bien mayor.

Un saludo a Manel y a todo el foro.

----------


## Nabil

Me he tomado el tiempo, aprovechando un par de madrugadas de depresión, para leerme el curso de hipnosis al que hacias referencia... y me ayudó (entre otras cosas) para terminar de comprender el uso que le quieres dar a las ilusiones... viendo las pruebas como la de la caída hacia atrás y la de los globos oculares, me percaté de como se utilizan ciertas situaciones y hechos (casi siempre desconocidos) para afianzar la confianza y eliminar el esceptisismo logico de cualquiera que vaya a ser hipnotizado, luego de esas pruebas, que sirven sencillamente para tranquilizar al individuao, se hace el verdadero trabajo de hipnosis, por lo cual... considero en primer lugar, que tomaste una decision inteligente al ver el potencial de la magia para ese uso y en segundo lugar, que un truco de magia en una sesion de hipnosis está bajo las mismas condiciones morales que cualquiera de las pruebas que se usan comunmente, asi que no hay que no las cuestiono... O dicho de otra manera, si vas a usar la magia para quitar el esceptisismo que les impide entrar en un estado hipnotico que puede ayudarlos a mejorar sus vidas... pues cuentas con mi apoyo...

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola a todos una vez más (y ya van unas cuantas)

¿Cómo estás Nabil? La verdad es que me hizo ilusión que leyeras el curso de hipnosis. Me gustaría saber que te ha parecido. Si quieres ir un poco más allá de ese curso puedo dejarte material para que sigas aprendiendo algo más. 

Me gustaría que me aconsejaras sobre el notepad surprise. Se que de momento todos me habeis dicho que no serviría para las sesiones de hipnosis... pero yo soy muy cabezón y le veo varias ventajas respecto a otros trucos. Te comento (puesto que sé que ahora tendrás una mayor comprensión de cómo lo quiero aplicar)

Esto fue lo que me comentaste: "Hay un par de cosas que no me simpatizan de la aplicación que se le podría dar al Notepad Surprise.... la primera, que estás bastante limitado a hacer una carita que habla... entonces no se que pintaría una carita que habla en tus asuntos... el segundo, es que le quitaría seriedad a tu trabajo"

Lo que tenía pensado no era pintar una cara, sino pintar un circulo (o dos) con un puntito negro en su interior y decir al paciente: "Mire este circulo y el punto que tiene pintado en su interior. Quiero que piense que el punto comienza a moverse poco a poco... cada vez más y más... etc"
Haciendo creer al paciente que ha sido sugestionado para ver moverse al puntito. Combinando éste efecto junto a la levitación del brazo y unas pocas técnicas más en una batería no dudo que el paciente llegue a una profunda hipnosis. Me gusta en especial este efecto porque (como ya dije) no asocio una libreta a un truco de magia como me sucede con los pañuelos, y las cucharas.

Un saludo grande a todo el foro.

----------


## Ferrarotti

Hola me parece muy bueno todas las opiniones en cuestion, pero hay algo que me pregunto...
Si fuera a un profesional a que me ayude o me haga ayudarme a mi mismo, y me doy cuenta que utilizo un efecto de magia, me sentiria decepcionado y hasta poco serio.
Creo que cuando una persona esta frente a un mago aunque no crea, su mente se abre para creer lo que esta viendo y esta predispuesto a eso.
Tal vez en tu situacion, yo utilizaria algunos efectos previo aviso y a modo de ejemplo. Saludos

----------


## NRS

Hola, Hipnosis y a todos los demás: 
Antes de nada quisiera advertirte que yo soy muy escéptico en general, y con la hipnosis en particular. He leído atentamente los mensajes que has escrito y creo que en una buena parte lo que dices sobre la hipnosis es correcto, sobre todo lo siguiente: 
"la falsa idea que mis pacientes tienen acerca del estado hipnótico. La gente cree que se trata de un estado en el cual el hipnotizador tiene un control absoluto sobre el individuo (es falso), y que se entra en un estado de inconsciencia del que no recordarán nada de lo que ocurra y por tanto podrán ser manipulados (más falso aún)" Correcto.
"Es un tema controvertido del que se ha formado una imagen muy distorsionada debido a películas en las que un hipnotizador obliga a personas normales y corrientes a actuar como si fueran zombis y a hacer cosas en contra de su voluntad. Esto es del todo falso. Tampoco a ayudado la imagen de la hipnosis que han dado y dan los programas de televisión.
EN EL ESTADO HIPNÓTICO NO SE PUEDE OBLIGAR A NADIE A HACER ALGO EN CONTRA DE SU VOLUNTAD PUESTO QUE SALDRÍA INMEDIATAMENTE DEL TRANCE. ADEMÁS LA PERSONA ESTÁ TODO EL TIEMPO CONSCIENTE DE LO QUE PASA, NO ESTÁ EN UN ESTADO DE INSCONSCIENCIA SINO TODO LO CONTRARIO, EN UN ESTADO DE ALTA CONCENTRACIÓN Y ATENCIÓN". Correcto también. 
Sin embargo también dices otras cosas que no me acaban de cuadrar: 
En el primer mensaje hablas de la "terapia hipnótica" pero cualquiera que sepa de hipnosis en sentido científico sabe que la hipnosis NO es una terapia sino una TÉCNICA que se usa en psicología con MUCHA PRUDENCIA y CAUTELA y no para cualquier cosa. Una confusión entre terapia y técnica es grave por parte de alguien que se supone que sabe de qué va esto  :!: 
En otro mensaje hablas del psicoanálisis, pero supongo que sabrás que el psicoanálisis sólo tiene interés en la historia de la psicología como una reliquia precisamente de lo que NO ES PSICOLOGÍA CIENTÍFICA, es un mito psicológico. Y de hecho el propio Freud abandonó la hipnosis muy rápidamente como técnica. 
Nos propones un enlace para una descarga de un curso de hipnosis: no me lo he descargado pero la página donde está el curso está repleta de contenidos parapsicológicos y paracientíficos y con un enlace al SEIP que es la Sociedad Española de Investigaciones Parapsicológicas y que hace poco ha salido en prensa por sus vinculaciones con las últimas caras de Bélmez que parecen ser un fraude total (ver en http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2004/1...101615058.html)
Dices que practicas la "terapia hipnótica"  :?:  y que estudiaste hipnosis en la UNED, pero eso no aclara si hiciste toda la carrera de Psicología: ¿eres psicólogo colegiado? 
Además, la técnica de la hipnosis no puede usarse así como así y por la salud de las personas quienes la usan deben estar colegiados y pertenecer a asociaciones especializadas y estar reconocidos por ellas: ¿a cuál perteneces tú? 
Por último, dices también: "Como en la televisión se ha dado por sentado que pueden darse alucinaciones en estado de hipnosis (en verdad se dan en un pequeño porcentaje de gente;10 % ) puedo jugar con esa idea. Si debido a ello existe un pequeño porcentaje de gente que se da cuenta en realidad de ello no pasa nada, se les devuelve el dinero y punto". A ver si lo he entendido bien: ¿pretendes usar juegos de magia sin decir que son juegos de magia para hacer creer a tus pacientes que están teniendo una alucinación debido al profundo estado hipnótico al que les has inducido? Sinceramente, creo si es así no está bien que lo hagas. Primero porque la magia es otra cosa y no está pensada para estas cosas: es un una forma de espectáculo para entretener y nada más. Y dos, la hipnosis científica ya tiene sus propias estrategias para producir sus resultados: ¿has comentado tu idea con tus colegas colegiados? Piensa que quieres hacer algo muy novedoso con personas y su salud y otras opiniones expertas pueden serte útiles. 
Por último: un juego de magia para simular que hemos "hipnotizado" a un espectador si se le deja bien claro que es magia (esto es, ilusión) y no hipnosis real, me parece totalmente correcto, pero usar la magia sin decir que es magia para "hipnotizar" no. 
Espero que no te hayan ofendido mis dudas y mis apreciaciones que son enteramente personales, y espero tus respuestas en el foro. 
Saludos: 
Andrés.

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola NRS.

Encantado por tus comentarios y gracias por dedicar tu tiempo a leer mis comentarios y los de los compañeros. 

Dices que no existe la terapia hipnótica. Yo no te lo voy a rebatir pero busca en el google "terapia hipnótica" por favor. Busca también hipnoterapia. Y si tienes la posibilidad de buscar en un tratado de hipnosis mejor que mejor. Y si no, yo te paso alguno y también apuntes y lo que esté a mi disposición.

Respecto al curso, te puedo decir que se trata del único curso gratuito aceptable que existe en internet. Que no tiene que ver nada en absoluto con parapsicología ni sucesos paranormales ni nada de eso. (nunca pararé de quejarme de la imagen que le han dado a la hipnosis) Si no me crees debes leerlo antes de opinar sobre él.

Hasta ahora a sido fácil rebatirte, pero en tus últimos comentarios va a ser más dificil, y seguramente tengas buena parte de razón.

Comentabas:
"A ver si lo he entendido bien: ¿pretendes usar juegos de magia sin decir que son juegos de magia para hacer creer a tus pacientes que están teniendo una alucinación debido al profundo estado hipnótico al que les has inducido? Sinceramente, creo si es así no está bien que lo hagas. Primero porque la magia es otra cosa y no está pensada para estas cosas: es un una forma de espectáculo para entretener y nada más. Y dos, la hipnosis científica ya tiene sus propias estrategias para producir sus resultados"

Magnífico el planteamiento. Pero te voy a intentar rebatir por el único punto flaco que le veo. Dices que la hipnosis científica tiene sus propias estrategias para producir sus resultados. Y... ¿sabes cuales son muchas de las estrategias? Pues nada más y nada menos que usar juegos de magia sin decir que son juegos de magia para hacer creer a los pacientes que están teniendo una alucinación debido al profundo estado hipnótico al que les has inducido. Solo tienes que cambiar juegos de magia por técnicas hipnóticas y en verdad son los procedimientos que se usan. El caso es que funcionan y se utilizan y seguirán utilizándose porque son efectivos. Yo no me he inventado nada nuevo, simplemente he ido más allá en los mismos planteamientos. ¿que no me crees? Pues entonces voy a contarte una técnica hipnótica que se utiliza en muchos casos. Cuando una persona es dificil de hipnotizar se le dice que como no han tenido éxito las técnicas hipnóticas utilizadas, se va a inducir la hipnosis mediante un potente narcótico. Total, que al sujeto se le administra un  placebo y se le dice que espere en la sala de espera 15 minutos para que el narcótico haga efecto. Estos 15 minutos sirven para crear espectación en el sujeto. Una vez pasados los 15 minutos, el sujeto vuelve al consultorio en el que se realizan unas comprobaciones para cerciorarse si el narcótico ha hecho efecto. Total que se le realiza una operación en la que se le da la vuelta a los párpados y al cabo de un rato de mirar ambos ojos se le dice a la persona que el narcótico ha hecho efecto (recordemos que era un placebo) y que se le inducirá un estado de hipnosis profundo con facilidad. Esta técnica tiene un muy elevado porcentaje de éxito. Y la persona llega verdaderamente a un profundo estado hipnótico. Pues estos son los procedimientos científicos.

Puede que condenes estos procedimientos, pero del mismo modo deberías condenar la infinidad de medicamentos placebos que existen en la industria farmaceútica y los excelentes resultados que producen los mismos.

Por cierto, no me han ofendido en absoluto tus dudas y apreciaciones. Sino que al contrario estoy muy agradecido por las misma.

Un saludo grande y espero tus comentarios.

----------


## fvelayos

Hipnosis!
Como esto es un foro abierto, escribo yo también. Se me ocurre que, entonces, es mejor que no lo llames magia, llámalo ilusión óptica o... trucos, pero no magia. Aquí no te podemos ayudar mucho (mi humilde opinión) porque debatimos sobre la magia (y es mucho más que hacer trucos).
Tengo familia de médicos y ven bien la hipnosis como terapia. Vale. Pero no te imagino diciendo "coge una carta" a un paciente. El paciente se va a salir de su estado de hipnosis y va a decir "que coja una queé? amos, ande, el Tamarizillo este..."

En fin, saludos,

fvelayos

----------


## NRS

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Hipnosis, aunque todavía me quedan algunos cabos sueltos que me gustaría que contestases para enriquecer este debate. 
Me reafirmo en que la hipnosis no es una *terapia*, sino una *técnica* que puede utilizarse en el contexto de una terapia psicológica o médica mucho más amplia, junto a otras técnicas y tan sólo por un/a profesional médic@ o psicólog@ que sepa lo que está haciendo y tenga el correspondiente título para ello. Te remito a lo que enseña el profesor Capafons de la Facultad de Psicología de la Univesidad de Valencia al respecto, y que también puedes consultar en su web: "LA HIPNOSIS NO ES UNA FORMA DE TERAPIA, COMO LA TERAPIA DE CONDUCTA O EL PSICOANÁLISIS, SINO UN PROCEDIMIENTO QUE PUEDE FACILITAR LA TERAPIA PSICOLÓGICA O MÉDICA. POR LO TANTO, ES NECESARIO SER UN PROFESIONAL DE LA PSICOLOGÍA CLÍNICA O DE LA MEDICINA PARA PODER USAR LA HIPNOSIS CLÍNICA" (http://www.uv.es/~capafons/#definicion) 
Por cierto, no creo que _google_ o internet en general sea una garantía científica a la hora de buscar el significado de una palabra, prefiero la opinión de profesionales como Capafons y cía. 
Siguiendo con lo anterior, no me contestaste a si eres psicólogo licenciado y a si estás colegiado para practicar la psicología y sus técnicas, entre ellas la hipnosis, porque la hipnosis no la puede practicar quien no tiene los títulos para ello (y un curso de internet no es un título homologado). 
En cuanto al ejemplo que me dices del efecto placebo para provocar un estado hipnótico, considero que es pura sugestión, pero eso no es usar un juego de magia para producir hipnosis como tú planteabas hacer. 
Por último, existe un código deontológico en la práctica de la psicología que creo que no permitiría que utilizaras efectos de ilusionismo para reforzar una situación de estado hipnótico. Y aunque no hay ningún código deontológico para la práctica de la magia (que yo sepa) creo que sí podemos decir que hay una cierta ética tácita en este arte que tampoco permitiría utilizar las técnicas mágicas para estos fines. 
En fin, sólo es mi opinión, pero también espero tus respuestas. 
Andrés. 
PD: Incluso a efectos legales, si un/a cliente/a se diese cuenta de que le has hecho creer que ha entrado en estado hipnótico utilizando una técnica de ilusionismo podría plantearte problemas serios, y en caso de estar colegiado el Colegio Profesional de Psicólogos/as podría interesarse en el asunto y ponértelo muy difícil, y si no estás colegiado los problemas pueden ser mucho peores, por ejercer una profesión sin los requisitos pertinentes. 
Por último, no creo que me hayas rebatido nada de lo que dije, de hecho me mantengo en mis opiniones todavía. Seguimos debatiendo  :D

----------


## Hipnosis

Hola de nuevo NSR.

Gracias de nuevo por responder.

Creo que no tienes clara la distinción de entre la hipnosis (que en verdad es una técnica) y la terapia hipnótica, la hipnoterapia o la hipno-psicoterapia. Te recomiendo que leas atentamente el siguiente enlace que pertenece a la "Sociedad de Hipnoterapia Clínica". También te recomiendo que te leas el código deontológico. 

http://www.hipnoclinica.com/

Por cierto, por supuesto que soy psicólogo colegiado.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Ransen

Buenas a todos.

Yo no tengo nociones ninguna sobre hipnosis pero al menos me he leido un par de libros y cosillas sueltas porque es un tema que me fascina.

Yo realmente entro en el debate mas que nada para apoyar a hipnosis ya que segun los comentarios de NRS me da la sensacion de que lo ha entendido mal en cierto modo. Me ha dado la sensacion que NRS le echaba en cara cosas como que si quiere usar la magia para ilusionar a una persona y hacerle creer con esa ilusion que esta bajo los efectos de la hipnosis, a la que califica de fraude. Yo lo que realmente le he entendido es que quiere usar esa ilusion para ganarse la confianza del paciente tanto a el mismo como a la propia sesion. Y no presentar ese efecto como un truco de magia fvelayos... evitar completamente el "coge una carta" y cosas como esas. Buscar efectos que sean realmente penetrantes pero sin relacion aparente con la magia es solo una forma de ayudarse a inducir a la persona al estado hipnotico. Por lo que he leido es muy importante para una sesion segura que el paciente "crea" tanto la posibilidad de ser hipnotizado (no que quiera sino que sea posible) y de que el hipnologo en cuestion sea capaz de hacerlo. Y para ganarse esa confianza en la situacion creo yo que es cuando debe usar ilusiones para descolocar la logica del paciente y que sea mucho mas facil hipnotizarlo, y no lo que me ha dado la sensacion que ha dicho NRS de que si lo que pretende es usarla para crear una sesion fraudulente basandose en los efectos del propio efecto. 

Si me equivoco en algo en ambos lados por favor corregidme porque esta es mi opinion y lo que he entendido.

Saludos.

----------

